# Trump officials embarrassed by Putin show



## McRocket (Jul 17, 2018)

_'President Trump sucking up to Vladamir Putin after the summit in Helsinki yesterday was such an unbelievable, indelible moment that many deflated White House officials didn’t even bother to defend or explain it.'

...

'Trump friends and allies, who often avert their gaze from his outbursts, made it clear that he's on his own for this one:


Newt Gingrich, one of the most vocal Trump backers among establishment Republicans, tweeted: "President Trump must clarify his statements in Helsinki on our intelligence system and Putin. It is the most serious mistake of his presidency and must be corrected — immediately."
Republican congressional leaders said they believe the intelligence community.
Drudge, usually a Trump champion, bannered: "PUTIN DOMINATES IN HEL."'
Trump officials embarrassed by Putin show

_
Very strange press conference.


----------



## Toro (Jul 17, 2018)

Who isn’t?

Oh, that’s right. His base, who worship him as a God.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 17, 2018)

trump voters must be proud....they elected a putin puppet


----------



## McRocket (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## McRocket (Jul 17, 2018)

_'House Speaker Paul Ryan issued a stinging rebuke Monday after Russian President Vladimir Putin declared that his country did not interfere in the 2016 U.S. elections.

Ryan also criticized President Donald Trump and said the president "must appreciate that Russia is not our ally."

The stunning statement was issued by the speaker's office after Putin met with Trump in Helsinki followed by the two leaders' joint news conference.

Republican U.S. Sen. Ron Johnson also dismissed Russia's denial.

"There is no question that Russia interfered in our election and continues attempts to undermine democracy here and around the world," Ryan said in a statement.

"That is not just the finding of the American intelligence community but also the House Committee on Intelligence," Ryan said. "The president must appreciate that Russia is not our ally. There is no moral equivalence between the United States and Russia, which remains hostile to our most basic values and ideals.

"The United States must be focused on holding Russia accountable and putting an end to its vile attacks on democracy," Ryan said.

Asked about Putin's denial of election interference, Johnson said: "He's completely wrong. We have documented evidence. It's serious; it's unacceptable."'_

After Trump-Putin news conference, Paul Ryan rebukes claim Russia didn't interfere in 2016 election


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 17, 2018)

Thank you Pres. Trump for averting war with Russia and putting American interests 1st  ....


----------



## Correll (Jul 17, 2018)

McRocket said:


>




That ass supports the fact that a women is in prison for using a racial slur.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 17, 2018)

McRocket said:


> _'President Trump sucking up to Vladamir Putin after the summit in Helsinki yesterday was such an unbelievable, indelible moment that many deflated White House officials didn’t even bother to defend or explain it.'
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Give them time.....like every other appalling thing that the fake president did and said, they'll get their excuse talking points soon enough.   A few I've already seen:  "Russia will save us from the Deep State."   "It's better to be with Russia than have another Cold War."   "The Intelligence Community is ALL out to get trump."  And, of course, my favorite:  "It's great news Because It Pisses Off Liberals"   #BIPOL


----------



## Correll (Jul 17, 2018)

bodecea said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > _'President Trump sucking up to Vladamir Putin after the summit in Helsinki yesterday was such an unbelievable, indelible moment that many deflated White House officials didn’t even bother to defend or explain it.'
> ...




Do you know what started the first Cold War? Hint: It was a lot more that a few leaks or trolls.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 17, 2018)

strollingbones said:


> View attachment 205442
> 
> trump voters must be proud....they elected a putin puppet


Who knew trumpanzees were so much into being submissive bottoms.


----------



## Correll (Jul 17, 2018)

bodecea said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 205442
> ...





You are pushing a new COld War, for domestic political advantage.


You are vile beyond measure. You fucktard.


----------



## McRocket (Jul 17, 2018)

bodecea said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > _'President Trump sucking up to Vladamir Putin after the summit in Helsinki yesterday was such an unbelievable, indelible moment that many deflated White House officials didn’t even bother to defend or explain it.'
> ...




Sadly, I have little doubt but that you are correct on this.

This is madness...simply madness.


----------



## Correll (Jul 17, 2018)

McRocket said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...




Do you even know what led to the First Cold War? Hint, it was a lot more than a few leaks and trolls.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## rightwinger (Jul 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Sad day to be a Trump supporter


----------



## Correll (Jul 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



I am very glad that he resisted pressure from you people for a new Cold War.



You are pushing a new COld War, for domestic political advantage.


You are vile beyond measure.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



Once again, Trump supporters blame America, not Putin


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 17, 2018)

Who’s in charge of the DNC’s Cyber Security?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



President Trump turned out to be everything we said he would be

His foreign policy disasters over the last few weeks have shown what happens when you put an uninformed lightweight in charge of the country


----------



## Correll (Jul 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





Your blind support for America is not Patriotism, but jingoism. 


NATO expansion was a stupid policy, as was interfering in Georgia.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 17, 2018)

America First has turned in to....Blame America First


----------



## Correll (Jul 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Actually you moron said a lot of crazy shit. If you want to be called on it,


where is the nuclear war?

where is the conventional war?

where are the mass sweeps of American citizens?


where is the collapsing economy?


Dumbass.


Estonia being in NATO is the most idiotic foreign policy disaster short of a losing war.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Trump just took sides with Russia over his own country

WE are to blame for bad relations....not Putin’s military expansion, political assasinations and election tampering 

Sad day for Trump supporters


----------



## Correll (Jul 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> America First has turned in to....Blame America First





You are pushing a new COld War, for domestic political advantage.


You are vile beyond measure.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


All having nothing to do with the Embarrassing spectacle Trump went through yesterday


----------



## OldLady (Jul 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...


No, WE are not pushing a new Cold War.  Russia is.  Of course, if Trump simply allows them to steal our shit and interfere in our elections and government, there won't be a war.  Russia will simply be the winner.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> America First has turned in to....Blame America First


I was thinking about that this morning.  There was no way to tie yesterday's statements by Trump to "America First."  That's for sure.


----------



## Correll (Jul 17, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




What do you think would have happened if Trump had harshly criticized Putin in this meeting, with a bunch of unproven and minor accusations?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 17, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Trumpanzees are waving the paper going "Peace In Our Time" as they roll over and show their bellies to Putin.


----------



## Erinwltr (Jul 17, 2018)

bodecea said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > _'President Trump sucking up to Vladamir Putin after the summit in Helsinki yesterday was such an unbelievable, indelible moment that many deflated White House officials didn’t even bother to defend or explain it.'
> ...


I read this early this morning. "Our Intelligence agencies all work for The Deep State so POTUS is correct to not trust them and to side with Russia."


----------



## bodecea (Jul 17, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


That doesn't surprise me at all....they are working overtime to excuse their fake president........again.


----------



## Erinwltr (Jul 17, 2018)

bodecea said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


  I really love that NK deal he cut for us.  Fully denuclearized.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 17, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


After the fall of the Soviet Union, Russia was offered unrestricted access to Western markets, credit and membership in G8

Putin slapped it away


----------



## Correll (Jul 17, 2018)

OldLady said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > America First has turned in to....Blame America First
> ...




Avoiding a needless Cold War, is certainly putting American interests FIRST.


----------



## Correll (Jul 17, 2018)

bodecea said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





The danger now is not one of appeasement leading to war, but of needless entanglements leading to war.


You are a moron and an asshole.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Putin insisted on a Cold War

Pandering to his excesses and brutality is not how you respond to a Cold War 

Comrade Donnie blamed everyone but Putin for the state of our relations


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jul 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



We'll never know.  Heck, we'll never know what would have happened if Trump had politely and firmly stood up for America(ns).


----------



## OldLady (Jul 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


We didn't start it, but ignoring attacks by a foreign power is not how to "avoid" any war.  That is simply called "losing."


----------



## xyz (Jul 17, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Thank you Pres. Trump for averting war with Russia and putting American interests 1st  ....


Thank you, fake Muslim man, for siding with Russia against American interests in Putin's cyber war.


----------



## Correll (Jul 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Do you even know what stared the First Cold War, you moron? HInt: It was more than a few leaks, and trolls.


----------



## Correll (Jul 17, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




And that's a fucking weak ass and cowardly dodge.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jul 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



It's a factual fucking statement, you ignorant propaganda slurper.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 17, 2018)

xyz said:


> Thank you, fake Muslim man, for siding with Russia against American interests in Putin's cyber war.


Comrade, glorious leader Putin is great man who wants only to be friend USA

I hope all Americans peoples feel same as me.  .....


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 17, 2018)

McRocket said:


> _'President Trump sucking up to Vladamir Putin after the summit in Helsinki yesterday was such an unbelievable, indelible moment that many deflated White House officials didn’t even bother to defend or explain it.'
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


*Archeologists:  Crackpots Looking for Cracked Pots*

The RINOs, PNACkos, Globies, and low-energy GOPers thought they could hogtie Trump and get him to do their bidding.  It's time The Donald collects up these fossils and puts them where they belong:  in a museum.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 17, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, fake Muslim man, for siding with Russia against American interests in Putin's cyber war.
> ...


*"Vlad's Got Nads!  Egads!"*

He's the greatest Russian since Peter the Great, who was also a little rough along the edges.  Despite lisping rationalizations for hating him, our girlyman generations are emotionally turned off by Putin's masculinity.  It's about time we see through these entitled weaklings into the hollow and depraved personal emptiness that motivates everything they pretend to believe in.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 17, 2018)

All that happened, in the aftermath of the summit, is the 'Never Trumpers' in BOTH parties revealed themselves and the usual Democrat TDSers (like Chuck Shumer) really became unhinged and hysterical.   The latest American sanctions were not lifted on Russia.  Germans were 'outed' for condemning Russia yet begging Russia to sell oil to them.


----------



## Correll (Jul 17, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Actually, we did start it. After the Cold War, when Russia was no longer a threat to US, we resumed fucking with them and their borders, in Georgia and the Ukraine and the Balkans. 


That was fucking stupid of US.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 17, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> All that happened, in the aftermath of the summit, is the 'Never Trumpers' in BOTH parties revealed themselves and the usual Democrat TDSers (like Chuck Shumer) really became unhinged and hysterical.   The latest American sanctions were not lifted on Russia.  Germans were 'outed' for condemning Russia yet begging Russia to sell oil to them.



Trump revealed he is a lap dog to Putin

Never Trumpers got him to reverse his story quick enough


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Blame the US for Putin attacking Georgia and Crimea 

In true Trumpian fashion


----------



## Correll (Jul 17, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...





And it is a dodge, because I asked a question about what you asshole libs THOUGHT would happened.


Since you are so upset that it did not happen, you must have an idea of what you thought SHOULD have happened.


Unless you are all just spewing bullshit manufactured outrage out of your shit holes.


ie mouths.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 17, 2018)

Trump got a dressing down by his Security Advisors when he got back from Helsinki. 

Like a chastised child he made up a lame excuse of what he meant to say


----------



## asaratis (Jul 17, 2018)

xyz said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Pres. Trump for averting war with Russia and putting American interests 1st  ....
> ...


He's not siding with Russia, you dumb fuck!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


And his domestic policies have been likewise disasters – such as the tax scam and taking children from their immigrant parents.

Trump is a witless amateur: incompetent, unprepared, and unfit to be president.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 17, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump is a *witless amateur: incompetent, unprepared, and unfit to be president.*


Actually, you perfectly described Obama when he was president. ...


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Trump got a dressing down by his Security Advisors when he got back from Helsinki.
> 
> Like a chastised child he made up a lame excuse of what he meant to say



Thanks for your cartoon version of reality.  Your hatred is overtaking your brain.  You are losing your mind.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...


I think it is vile to throw our intelligence community under the bus.


----------



## Zander (Jul 17, 2018)

Trump is breaking the WAR party.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Unproven and minor?

Wow.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 17, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Why?  That's where a lot of them belong, like Brennan, Comey, and the rest of the corrupt FBI upper level gang.  They have lost all credibility with this fake 'Russia collusion' lie and the subsequent cover-up of criminal activity and lying to exonerate Hillary.   Hillary should be in jail, she's lucky she only lost.


----------



## Correll (Jul 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Trump got a dressing down by his Security Advisors when he got back from Helsinki.
> 
> Like a chastised child he made up a lame excuse of what he meant to say




When you say stupid shit like that, you make yourself look like a stupid shit.


Not wanting a Cold War, because of MAYBE a few leaks and a few trolls, is not stupid. It is the opposite of stupid.


you warmongering fool.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 18, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trump got a dressing down by his Security Advisors when he got back from Helsinki.
> ...


Where are you folks coming up with WAR?
You say we exaggerate.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 18, 2018)

Correll said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


WE fucked with THEM over their BORDERS?
I never knew you were a Russian.


----------



## Correll (Jul 18, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





YOu claim that his policies have been disasters but offer nothing to support that. 


You didnt' like the Tax Cuts. Well, that doesn't mean shit. 


YOu don't like enforcing immigration laws?  Well, THAT doesn't mean shit either.


----------



## Correll (Jul 18, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




By the act of taking sides in a partisan political battle, they opened themselves up to be "thrown under the bus".

They want to be treated like selfless servants of the People? Then they need to fucking act like it.


----------



## Correll (Jul 18, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



D'uh, yes.


Online actions, by their very nature, don't leave a lot of hard evidence, D'uh, and some leaked emails and a few trolls are not important. 


NOt like what happened back in the 40s and 50s that lead to the First Cold War. If you told the people of that time about these provocations, they would laugh in your face.


----------



## Correll (Jul 18, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Hillary ran on a policy of a no fly zone over Syria. That would have required ordering US pilots to fire on Russia planes.


NOthing like that has happened since the Cuban Missile Crisis. 


Wake up. That's is how a Cold War turns HOT.


----------



## Correll (Jul 18, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




How would you feel is Puerto Rico, Maine and Canada joined the Warsaw Pact?

That is what we did to Russia, and THAT is a provocation vastly larger than a few leaked emails and trolls.


That was an insanely stupid policy. Correction. It IS an insanely stupid policy. 


We are treaty bound to fight a World War, if Russia attacks ESTONIA.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 18, 2018)

Correll said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


In other words they need to suck up to Trump and support his lies.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 18, 2018)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Dear me....so upset that we are adversely reacting to the fake president and his trumpanzees wanting to surrender to Putin.


----------



## Correll (Jul 18, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



A piece of helpful advice.


When talking to someone you completely disagree with, and you find yourself starting a sentence with "in other words",


stop right there. THe odds that you are NOT mis-characterizing what they are saying is effectively zero.


My point stands. Would you like to actually address what I said, instead of offering up a lame ass strawman?



By the act of taking sides in a partisan political battle, they opened themselves up to be "thrown under the bus".

They want to be treated like selfless servants of the People? Then they need to fucking act like it.


----------



## Correll (Jul 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Err, you call me and mine "Trumpanzees" and are now acting as though my insulting you back, is a sign of, not me responding to your being an asshole, appropriately, but evidence that you are right in your political position.


You are so full of shit, that I think you are bigger on the inside than on the outside. By a factor of about 20 magnitudes.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 19, 2018)

Hard time to be a Trump supporter

You must completely surrender your values


----------



## Correll (Jul 19, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Hard time to be a Trump supporter
> 
> You must completely surrender your values




What the fuck are you talking about?

Anti-Russian was never a conservative value. Are you really that dim?

ARE YOU SERIOUSLY PUSHING FOR A NEW COLD WAR?! 


I knew that you were completely consumed by your partisan hate, but even still I am shocked by how vile you have become.


YOu disgust me.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jul 19, 2018)

Trump told CBS News he holds Putin personally responsible for Russian activity in the U.S. election "because he’s in charge of the country, just like I consider myself to be responsible for things that happen in this country."

As if he didn't caterwaul, "It's the Democrats' fault," while enacting his idiotic policy of separating families in order to terrorize them.

The administration is nowhere near as embarrassed as it should be.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 19, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Hard time to be a Trump supporter
> ...



Conservatives built their brand opposing the Russians
Now they defend the evil empire

Like a true Trumpite........you blame America for the state of relations with Russia


----------



## Correll (Jul 19, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




My God, you are utterly and completely ignorant of history. 


And we did bungle the Post Cold War situation. Interfering in the Georgia crisis was utterly insane, as was NATO expansion.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 19, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



So you support Trump siding with Putin/KGB over our own intelligence?

Did you believe his lie afterwards?


----------



## Correll (Jul 19, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




NOt so fast, moron. 


Explain your claim that conservatives "built their brand on opposing the Russians".



WTF, do you base that insane idiocy on?


Then we can move on to your support of US interference in Georgia, and NATO expansion.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jul 19, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I think correll will decide your question was intended to be rhetorical.


----------



## Correll (Jul 19, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




I will be happy to discuss that question, but after he addresses his revealed complete ignorance of history and the Post Cold War situation.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jul 19, 2018)

There ya go, rightwinger!  After you offer a disquisition on the History of Western Civilization, correll will somehow find it in him to say whether or not he believes President Hush Money.

Step up!  I'd say 2 or 3 weeks ought to do it.

Edit - Frankly, how can he be expected to answer a question about believing Trump when he doesn't know the entirety of your knowledge?  The two are inextricable.


----------

